# Roundcube ISPConfig Plugin



## win_tho (15. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

habe Roundcube installiert, läuft auch sehr schön. In Ergänzung habe ich nach der Anleitung im englischen Forum die ISP Plugins installiert:

Mailuser interface - Page 23 - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Die Module werden auch alle angezeigt, bei Änderungen kommt jedoch immer " login_error_regex".

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?

Vielen Dank...


----------



## win_tho (5. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe die Ursache inzwischen gefunden. Seit Version 3.0.4 muss mei den Mail-User-Update-Funktionen auch ein Feld "Login" über die SOAP API mitgegeben werden. 

So sah es bis jetzt aus:


```
$params = array('server_id' => $mail_user[0]['server_id'],
								'email' => $this->rcmail_inst->user->data['username'],
								'name' => $mail_user[0]['name'],
								'uid' => $mail_user[0]['uid'],
								'gid' => $mail_user[0]['gid'],
								'maildir' => $mail_user[0]['maildir'],
								'quota' => $mail_user[0]['quota'],
								'homedir' => $mail_user[0]['homedir'],							
								'autoresponder' => $mail_user[0]['autoresponder'],
								'autoresponder_text' => $mail_user[0]['autoresponder_text'],
								'autoresponder_start_date' => $mail_user[0]['autoresponder_start_date'],
								'autoresponder_end_date' => $mail_user[0]['autoresponder_end_date'],
								'move_junk' => $mail_user[0]['move_junk'],
								'custom_mailfilter' => $filter,
								'postfix' => $mail_user[0]['postfix'],
								'access' => $mail_user[0]['access'],
								'disableimap' => $mail_user[0]['disableimap'],
								'disablepop3' => $mail_user[0]['disablepop3'],
								'disabledeliver' => $mail_user[0]['disabledeliver'],
								'disablesmtp' => $mail_user[0]['disablesmtp']);
```
Nun muss eine Zeile (z.B. nach 'email' ergänzt werden).


```
$params = array('server_id' => $mail_user[0]['server_id'],
								'email' => $this->rcmail_inst->user->data['username'],
								'login' => $mail_user[0]['login'],
								'name' => $mail_user[0]['name'],
								'uid' => $mail_user[0]['uid'],
								'gid' => $mail_user[0]['gid'],
								'maildir' => $mail_user[0]['maildir'],
								'quota' => $mail_user[0]['quota'],
								'homedir' => $mail_user[0]['homedir'],							
								'autoresponder' => $mail_user[0]['autoresponder'],
								'autoresponder_text' => $mail_user[0]['autoresponder_text'],
								'autoresponder_start_date' => $mail_user[0]['autoresponder_start_date'],
								'autoresponder_end_date' => $mail_user[0]['autoresponder_end_date'],
								'move_junk' => $mail_user[0]['move_junk'],
								'custom_mailfilter' => $filter,
								'postfix' => $mail_user[0]['postfix'],
								'access' => $mail_user[0]['access'],
								'disableimap' => $mail_user[0]['disableimap'],
								'disablepop3' => $mail_user[0]['disablepop3'],
								'disabledeliver' => $mail_user[0]['disabledeliver'],
								'disablesmtp' => $mail_user[0]['disablesmtp']);
```
Habe es jetzt bislang nur im Autoresponder-Plugin umgesetzt, werde mal schauen, in wie weit die anderen Plugins auch betroffen sind, bzw. ob es noch weitere neue Felder gibt, die fehlen.


----------



## Ragripper (6. Nov. 2011)

Hi,
Nachdem ich das gelesen habe ist das Problem natürlich bei mir auch aufgetreten...
Danke für die Lösung!!


----------

